
Next.js meets mobx and firebase – III - sakulstra
https://blog.mvp-space.com/next-js-meets-firebase-and-mobx-iii-1da7cefa9d25#.2ibbfqbae
======
boredland
Will try that - was planning on trying next.js either way.

------
sonjared
Great article! Just what I was looking for!

